# Gas in my JD 4520 Diesel



## rfb (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm looking for some advice on how to handle a situation. I recently purchased a new JD 4520. The dealer accidentally filled it with gas before delivering it. It had approximately 1/4 tank of diesel in it and was filled with gas, so the mixture was around 75% gas and 25% diesel.

I did some mowing and noticed that the tractor seemed like it was running hot, vibrating, and smoking a little bit. I talked with the dealer and they felt like it may have had a "slug" of water or bad fuel and would be fine. I continued mowing a few days later and the fumes were so bad that I couldn't keep my eyes open. The vibration and smoke got worse. I shut it down and called the dealer. I used the tractor for approximately 2 hours under these conditions.

They sent a technician the next morning who determined that it had gas in it. He drained the gas out, changed the fuel filter, and filled with diesel. Now it runs fine.

My concern is what long term damage may have been done (if any) and how I should expect John Deere to handle it. 

Just wanted to get some feedback from people who know more about diesels than I do.

Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I would be demanding a new tractor. Running a diesel on that much of a mixture of gas can cause some serious piston damge. It may run fine now but what about 10 years from now?


----------



## rfb (Jul 14, 2007)

Asking for a new tractor is something I've considered. I don't want to be unreasonable though.

If there is reason to believe that this tractor won't be as reliable as it would have been otherwise, I think I have a good case for a replacement.

Just trying to understand the long term implications of running gas in it before deciding how I want John Deere to handle it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Gasoline burned in a diesel burns MUCH hotter and with MUCH more voilent force of ignition. This can cause serious damage to the pistons and rings if operated this way for very long. I guess my view is that I would NOT want the tractor even if they repaired it due to it being a new machine and the follow on problems and leaks that can and probably will occur as a result of disassembly and reassembly for repair. 

The engine will probably run a long time, in fact many years but the idea of unknown damage to the engine and who will foot the bill to repair this potential damage after the machine is out of warranty is not appealing to me. 

I suspect if you had filled the fuel tank will gasoline and seriously damaged the engine, the dealer would very likely NOT be agreeable to cover the damage under warranty. Why should you? 

Just my 2 cents worth. Ultimately it is your decision and you are the one who must live with it.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I suspect if you had filled the fuel tank will gasoline and seriously damaged the engine, the dealer would very likely NOT be agreeable to cover the damage under warranty. Why should you? *


Chief summed it up with this paragraph.
Why take the chance of any engine damage beginning to show up after the warranty runs out.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rfb _
> *I talked with the dealer and they felt like it may have had a "slug" of water or bad fuel and would be fine. I continued mowing a few days later and the fumes were so bad that I couldn't keep my eyes open. The vibration and smoke got worse. I shut it down and called the dealer. I used the tractor for approximately 2 hours under these conditions.
> 
> They sent a technician the next morning *


The more I think this over the more it makes me mad. If the dealer had the SLIGHTEST suspicion there was water or contaminated fuel in your tractor; they should have told you to NOT operate the tractor until a technician came out and checked it. Then the dealer should have sent a technician to your home ASAP (read IMMEDIATELY) to inspect the fuel system and tractor. This would have averted more potential damage to the engine by operating the tractor for a few days more. 

Water in diesel fuel is almost as bad as gasoline in diesel fuel. It can damage the injector pump, injectors, and I am sure a few more things I have not thought of yet. If the percentages of gas were reversed, you probably could have added some 2 stroke oil to compensate for the reduced lubrication in the fuel, add as much clean diesel fuel as you could to delute the gasoline and drive on. On my new tractor, I would have drained the fuel and replaced the filter, refuel with clean diesel with a max dose of a good quality fuel additive (like John Deere summer formula diesel fuel conditioner). 

The dealer handled this VERY poorly. Give them a chance to make things right and do the RIGHT thing. I doubt the dealer wants John Deere Corporate customer service to receive a nasty letter outling how this dealer handled the service and sale of this tractor.


----------



## rfb (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I've spoken with a few people about this and everyone said I should ask for a new tractor. I'll be talking with them tomorrow. We'll see what happens.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

The other thing I was thinking about was with the more explosive fuel wouldn't that be more likely to damage the engine since it wasn't even broken in yet? It seems to me that I recall most manufactures recommend that you don't stress the engine or use it under a full load until it has coimpleted the initial break in period. 

I have never personally had to worry about that with any of my tractors though since all of mine are at least 30 years old 

Andy


----------



## rfb (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm going to meet with the dealership today. Hopefully it will go well!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good luck. Remember........... be polite but firm. IF things do get a little ugly, keep your cool and just leave and send them a registered letter outlining what happened with your demands and expectations with the letter showing a courtesty copy (cc) sent to John Deere customer service.


----------



## rfb (Jul 14, 2007)

The dealership agreed to provide a new tractor. I was very pleased. They were truly dedicated to doing whatever it took for me to be satisfied.

Thanks for everyone's advice!


----------



## TPS (Jun 16, 2007)

*Good deal*

RFB,
Glad the dealer is going to do the right thing, sounds better now. Also glad you got all the good advice and asked because they most likely would not have volunteered a new one! Hope all goes well with the new one. Thanks for the update.
TPS


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Glad to hear your getting a replacement.
Enjoy that new machine.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad to hear things worked out well with the dealer. Enjoy your new tractor and don't be a stranger. Be sure to post some followups! :cheers:


----------



## tractornew (Dec 30, 2012)

Similar question, but my mistake. The tank on my JD790 was almost empty I filled it full with gas. After 20 min it started running rough and smoking. I ran it another 20 min then stopped. If I just bleed the lines and fill with diesel will that be ok or do I need to call the dealership to come get it. I know little of diesel engines. It is 9-10 years old.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

tractornew said:


> Similar question, but my mistake. The tank on my JD790 was almost empty I filled it full with gas. After 20 min it started running rough and smoking. I ran it another 20 min then stopped. If I just bleed the lines and fill with diesel will that be ok or do I need to call the dealership to come get it. I know little of diesel engines. It is 9-10 years old.


Welcome to the forum TN! At this point, it can't hurt to do as you outlined, but I'd keep the RPMs down until you're sure the diesel has hit the cylinders.


----------

